# Do you think i can get ABS out in 10 weeks (pictures)



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

*My stats*

*
*

Height 5'7.7

Weight 13st 8lb

*My food intake*

*
*

200g Protein

80g-90g Carbs

20-30g Fats

Body Fat 18%

View attachment 130945
View attachment 130946


I am training doing HIIT cardio in morning before work, and after workout 6 days a week. My food intake

Also do you have any tips or advice for getting my abs? I want them out for my holiday in just under 10 weeks. I even do hanging leg kicks and crunched and situps and planking while at home.

Literally this is my diet..it was better but had to cut a lot of carbs from it due to being to high.

Morning: 2 Egg whites 1 Egg.

Lunch: 100g Chicken ; 30g carbs

Dinner : 100-150g steak/chicken/veg (spinache,brockly); 40g carbs

Desert : Handfull of blue berries, 5-6 strawberries 1 bannah with 1 scoop of natural greek yogurt.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's all about the diet mate. Post a breakdown of yours up and people may be able to help.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> It's all about the diet mate. Post a breakdown of yours up and people may be able to help.


have put a rough draft of diet up mate.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Should of started last year  mine are coming through slowly but I'm eating loads and not doing much cardio. I guess if you gave it your all you will get some.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Should of started last year  mine are coming through slowly but I'm eating loads and not doing much cardio. I guess if you gave it your all you will get some.


I am giving it my all, with the knowledge I have anyway. I am always researching and asking new things.

Do you have anything to tell me? what will help my abs? and cut the belly fat?


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Seriously low calories, good luck lasting longer than a few weeks on that..


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You're not eating enough.

Any muscle you have is going to vanish on that diet and all that HIIT


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I work your calories out at 1430, which is seriously low. If you consider that you might be burning around 500 of that off with weights and cardio, you are going to be on your ar3e a few weeks in.

12st 2ibs would see you at about 10% if your 18% measurement is accurate, and would give you a resting metabolic rate around 1485 cals. Add 500 cals to this for training and daily activites and it would still see you losing weight in my opinion.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

READYorNOT said:


> *My stats*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


You must be starving???! That's about one big meal lol


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Mish said:


> You're not eating enough.
> 
> Any muscle you have is going to vanish on that diet and all that HIIT


I'm currently taking anavar which should tackle the muscle loss. but have been slowly tapering my carbs as I want to dry out my body before holiday, I am currently doing 1 day 0 carbs per week.



C.Hill said:


> You must be starving???! That's about one big meal lol


I think im slowly getting used to it, not hungry during the night and when I am I go to sleep.

I am only doing this because of a year of eating unhealthy so its about time I punished myself and dropped my weight....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looking at your diet mate that is to few cals. Your body is staling and in survival mode.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

You could get soft abs, not really abs though need a bit longer not just to lose the extra bit of stubborn fat but also for the skin to tighten.

Anavar wont keep you from losing muscle at those cals, it will slow it down, but they are far too low.

You are not doing it right listen;

When your cals are that low, your body slows down its metabolism because they are too low, meaning if they were higher, and your bodies metabolism was faster, you would lose the same amount of weight but less muscle and wouldn't be starving yourself, but you would be at the same defecit while eating more food.

Up the cals and keep doing cardio, and sort your diet out, if your not on testosterone then that is not enough fat if that what you eat every day.

I suggest carb cycling or keto and refeeds.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wondering mate. Are you just getting started or advanced trainer because you have posted an almost indentical post in the advanced section?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

My cut before last i weighed the same but was a bit leaner to start with, went from around 15% to 8%, 12 stone dead in 10 weeks. Got quite a bit leaner than my avi. I'd say 12% in 10 weeks is definitely achievable.

Your diet needs addressing, cals are far too low... I started on 2.4k and finished on 2k, anything lower than that and i found i got diminishing returns. I'd bump them up before you start losing muscle and cause any more harm to your metabolism.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

READYorNOT said:


> *My stats*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


that diet is nowhere near 200g protein

your diets a load of bollocks youll be losing muscle that way not fat


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

OP, I am the same height as you and dieted down from just short of 16st 2ib to 11st 8ib on around 2400 cals. I have some before and after pictures to show the change if proof needed, but I would say I definately lost muscle as well, and I was assisted all the way through the diet.

The diet was nothing fancy and no rotation days etc. Just straight diet that stayed the same every day.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

RS4 said:


> how long did that take you and how many carbs did you run? I assume your under 5ft 11?


Hi RS4. January to May, but abs started coming through in March. Was 5ft 7" at the start and still stayed 5ft 7" at the end :thumb:

Diet had a lot of supplements (shakes), but this suited my work lifestyle and I stuck with Extreme Supps. Some agree that more solid foods are needed, but this worked for me:

Totals; Protein 293.95g, Carbs 216.79g, Fat 19.67g, Calories 2389

Pre Cardio (am)

1 Dessert spoon of EFA oil

10 Extreme Aminos and 5 Extreme Glutamine

Meal 1 (8.30 am) 1 Banana, 50g Extreme Protein in water, 50g Ready Brek

Meal 2 (10.30am) 50g Extreme Protein in water

Meal 3 (12.30pm) 125g Tin of Tuna, 62.5g Rice, 10 Extreme Amino Caps

Meal 4 After Training (2.30pm) 75g Extreme Protein in water, 1 Banana, 5g Extreme Creatine, 5 Extreme Glutamine

Meal 5 (5.30pm) 50g Extreme Protein in water, 200g Baked Spud

Meal 6 (7.30pm) 50g Protein in water

Meal 7 (9.30pm) 200g Turkey Fillet, 100g Mixed Pepper Salad Glutamine & Amino Acid Caps

Bland and boring, but it did get my chub down.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Seems the op has gone underground.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Always diet on the most amount of calories you can get away with so you have the capacity to go lower in small increments as and when you need to. Use hard work more than stupidly big deficits that will only do one thing and that is ruin your metabolism. Once you've done that, consider yourself fuked....for a while!


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

So you think I should throw more protein in? And maybe 2 scoops of whey per day?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

zak007 said:


> that diet is nowhere near 200g protein
> 
> your diets a load of bollocks youll be losing muscle that way not fat


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

RS4 said:


> good progress, i got down from 106kg to 83kg in 4-5 months but had to do it on low carbs only ate carbs pre and post, that was a few years ago ive let myself slip the last 3 months now im 89-90kg and looking to get back to 80ish.


That's good going too buddy. I would say I'm fairly sensitive to carbs, but if you notice the diet I ran I kept them out of the last 2 meals. Might be worth a punt for you. Nothing to lose but the pounds...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

READYorNOT said:


> So you think I should throw more protein in? And maybe 2 scoops of whey per day?


Op, I am exactly the same height as you, and ate around 2400 cals while dieting. This gave me energy for work, training and cardio.

Seriously mate, you will be on your ar3e after a while on those cals if you are training 100%.

I was on my feet also for around 8 hours a day then and would even have to have half hour kip sometimes before driving home from work, as somedays i was shattered.

One of the best books I have read on nutrition was by Skip La Cour. You should be able to download this as a PDF and it explains a lot mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

READYorNOT said:


> So you think I should throw more protein in? And maybe 2 scoops of whey per day?


I thought you were an advanced BB mate?


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

Maybe worth giving carb cycling a bash. You might also look into getting some decent supplements mate. Best of luck with your goals.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> ^^^^^^^^^


How can you say it's not 200g protein when I weigh all my food,

And only eat pure lean meat! The steak I had today was 0.220kg ALONE.

Which is 220g


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Op, I am exactly the same height as you, and ate around 2400 cals while dieting. This gave me energy for work, training and cardio.
> 
> Seriously mate, you will be on your ar3e after a while on those cals if you are training 100%.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I just don't want to over eat as its crucial I burn weight before my holiday, I eat lots of fruit and veg aswell.

But I won't up my carbs I might up my protein and fats a slight bit, but ill manage .

Thanks for advice mate


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

READYorNOT said:


> How can you say it's not 200g protein when I weigh all my food,
> 
> And only eat pure lean meat! The steak I had today was 0.220kg ALONE.
> 
> Which is 220g


In 220g piece of steak there is only 50-55g of protein buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

First things first mate I didnt say that. Zak007 said that and I agreed with it. Secondly 220grms of steak will not give you 220 grms of protein. I thought you were an advanced BB and would have know that? :whistling:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Oh dear, dont seriously tell me you measure your protein/carbs/fat intake based on how much the actual food weights lol?

"I ate 70 grams of rice, and rice is carbs, so thats 70 grams of carbs"

lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im thinking surely you dont think that 220g of meat is 220g of protein surely????????


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

And about 21 grams from three eggs and about 40 from the chicken


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Meatballs79 said:


> In 220g piece of steak there is only 50-55g of protein buddy.


Oh no, I thought lean meat contains however many grams it weighs in at?

Is there anyway I can find out what I am consuming protein wise?

Roughly can someone tell me what I am consuming daily

I weigh 50 grams dried rice, and lets say 250 grams of lean meat.

Am I not consuming anywhere near the weight?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

READYorNOT said:


> Oh no, I thought lean meat contains however many grams it weighs in at?
> 
> Is there anyway I can find out what I am consuming protein wise?


Something like my fitness pal on a smartphone. Or Google calorie counter or something


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

READYorNOT said:


> Oh no, I thought lean meat contains however many grams it weighs in at?
> 
> Is there anyway I can find out what I am consuming protein wise?
> 
> ...


250grams lean meat raw weight is about 45-50g protein.

50g rice raw weight is about 35g carbs


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

READYorNOT said:


> How can you say it's not 200g protein when I weigh all my food, And only eat pure lean meat! The steak I had today was 0.220kg ALONE.
> 
> Which is 220g


Sorry Mate, but your way off here: Your steak was about 8oz, but lets base it on around 200g which is a touch smaller:

Calorie and Nutrition Values for 200g of Sirloin Steak

Calories 270

Protein 47g

Carbohydrate 0g

Fat 9g


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

READYorNOT said:


> Thanks mate, I just don't want to over eat as its crucial I burn weight before my holiday, I eat lots of fruit and veg aswell.
> 
> But I won't up my carbs I might up my protein and fats a slight bit, but ill manage .
> 
> Thanks for advice mate


But I'll manage famous last words from an advanced BB.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Sorry Mate, but your way off here: Your steak was about 8oz, but lets base it on around 200g which is a touch smaller:
> 
> Calorie and Nutrition Values for 200g of Sirloin Steak
> 
> ...


No wonder I have been so exaughsted!..

I am definitely going to be happy eating tomorrow 

Do you think I can treat myself? As my carbs and protein has been so low for around 2 weeks?



andyhuggins said:


> But I'll manage famous last words from an advanced BB.


Not being funny but every one of your posts is going on above advances bodybuilding?

No I'm not an advanced body builder but I came her to get some advanced advice.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Base your foods around the following:

Protein = 4 cals per gram

Carbs = 4 cals per gram

fats = 9 cals per gram.

That's the formula I used from your very first post to work your cals out.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why are you happy eating tomorrow? Why do you think you can treat yourself tmoz with only 9 wks left?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

READYorNOT said:


> No wonder I have been so exaughsted!..
> 
> I am definitely going to be happy eating tomorrow
> 
> ...


I think you will find that you have posted a similar post on the advanced BB site. So if you are not an advanced BB why did you post it there?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

READYorNOT said:


> No wonder I have been so exaughsted!..
> 
> I am definitely going to be happy eating tomorrow
> 
> ...


Not really. You clearly have t counted fats in your diet, which have nearly double the cals for each gram, so your plotless may have even been higher, and you probably used some sort of sauce you didnt measure either because its sauce.... Maybe you even had fizzy drinks and did t measure them because they aren't food...

You seriously need to learn the basics of food mate lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Right, my opinion is this. I was a chubber exactly the same height as you. Therefore, I would assume you would have a similar lean body mass to me. I based my diet around a macro value to get me to 12st from 16st 2ib. However, I lost muscle as well. I am going to PM you 2 pictures of a before and after to save me editing my mask out on an open forum as there is a cvnt where I work... Please don't post them up here as this guy like stirring the sh1t in work.

Smash the grub into you all day tomorrow, from waking 'till bedtime. This should kick your metabolism up a bit. Then get on around 2000cals a day if you are worried about going any higher.

Do your morning cardio fasted, then have your first meal. If you want to keep the carbs steady, try and have them in the morning and afternoon. Drop the carbs in the evening. Do this every day and you should be dropping 2ibs a week in my opinion, as I was.

Please download Skip La Cours book from a torrent site to get a grounding in some of the comments in this thread. It really is a good "Laymans" read.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Poke said:


> Not really. You clearly have t counted fats in your diet, which have nearly double the cals for each gram, so your plotless may have even been higher, and you probably used some sort of sauce you didnt measure either because its sauce.... Maybe you even had fizzy drinks and did t measure them because they aren't food...
> 
> You seriously need to learn the basics of food mate lol


I have dropped 4lb of weight in just under 2 weeks, so I'm going the right way.

I have not touched any junk food or fizzy drinks, I have stuck to brown rice and lean meat with veg only!

And fruit...with Greek yogurt!...

I have only boiled eggs and steamed chicken! No sauce is used! Don't judge me because I got the weighing wrong.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

4lbs of fat or 4lbs of muscle?You need to post up your diet and get real mate. Dieting is a long journey if you get it right.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Why are you happy eating tomorrow? Why do you think you can treat yourself tmoz with only 9 wks left?


To get my carbs and stuff back up, I just meant by happy eating maybe having an egg sandwich... In bread


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Pics won't PM for some reason. Here's the start and end of my diet posted earlier.
> 
> View attachment 131185
> View attachment 131187
> View attachment 131188


Nice results looking good. But wheres the abs...


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Obviously you lost on that amount of cals but you will crash soon


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Hiding away in another picture somewhere. Didn't have the deepest abs, even after cutting down


 was always trying to make sure i eat clean and weigh all my food before eating it and thought i was loosing lots of weight. Yes i was loosing weight but not lots.

I have now found another way after doing some research it is called "Kitogenic diet"

How does it work?

From what i have found out it drains your body of carbs which will be hard for the first 2-4 days, but then it starts using fat as energy by burning it.

You are aloud to eat the majority of meat as long as its not processed and you cant fry anything. Also you can eat most salad items such as tomatoes, lettuce, etc

Apparently this diet works really good, and really fast burning up to 2lbs of fat PER DAY!! ....

Going to give this diet a good go, see if it leaves me with good results before my holiday in 60 days .

I understand it burns muscle and i am controlling that with sups.

has anyone else tryed this diet? and what was your results


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

The Keto diet is good for losing weight especially at the beginning (I lost 2 stone pretty quickly - about 16lbs in the first 2 weeks) but I did feel a bit weak and sick for a few days as my body got used to burning fat for fuel instead of carbs. I still eat pretty low carbs over a year later and the fat has stayed off and I've put some muscle on. You really need to do plenty of weight lifting - more muscle will mean your body using more energy to feed it. As others have said you need to eat a decent amount of calories otherwise your body will go into starvation mode. Look up plenty of info on it (for the first 2 weeks even veg and fruit was restricted). Eat enough healthy fats such as almonds/avacados etc as well as protein.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Bish83 said:


> Nice results looking good. But wheres the abs...


Pics now removed due to snidey Cvnt at work.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

RS4 said:


> what height are you and did you do it assisted? I assume you ran low carbs? Im starting to cut with the same goal as the op but thinking around 1800kcals each day


5'10" mate, yeh ran a low dose rip blend, 260mg of prop/ace/mast. Aim for a 2lb loss each week, no need to drastically drop cals, negatives outweigh the positives imo.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

READYorNOT said:


> was always trying to make sure i eat clean and weigh all my food before eating it and thought i was loosing lots of weight. Yes i was loosing weight but not lots.
> 
> I have now found another way after doing some research it is called "Kitogenic diet"
> 
> ...


How long will this last? LOL


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Any more ideas?

I can defiantly feel the top 2 abs coming through becuase there is hardly Ny fat covering, but still need to loose the belly although it is going, it's going to slow. Maybe I'm expecting to much to soon....


----------

